# Netbeans 6 Konfigurationsdatei Speicherort konfigurieren



## The_S (9. Jan 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich (als Eclipse-Verfechter  ) habe mir gestern mal aus Neugier Netbeans 6 geladen und installiert. Blöderweiße schreibt Netbeans einige (vermutlich Konfigurationsdateien) in die Dokumente und Einstellungen. Diese waren nach einmaligen Start ca. 8-10MB groß. Da die Dokumente und Einstellungen in unserem AD gesichert werden, und wir nur einen maximale Profilspeichergröße von 10 MB (gut, ich konnte das Netzwerk überzeugen mir 30 MB zur Verfügung zu stellen), trifft sich das natürlich nicht so gut.

Kann ich Netbeans also irgendwie beibringen, dass es die Konfigurationsdateien (oder was auch immer da in die DuE geschrieben wird) woanders hin speichert?

Danke!

Ps.: Was zur Hölle?



			
				Spamschutz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Titel darf aus Spamschutzgründen nicht das Wort 'i' enthalten !



Eigentlicher Titel sollte der hier sein



			
				Titel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Netbeans 6 Konfigurationsdatei Speicherort konfigurieren




_L-ectron-X hat diesen Beitrag am 09.01.2008 um 09:40 editiert._
_Titel des Themas angepasst. (Fehler im Spamschutz-Skript im Zusammenhang mit bestimmten Wortkombinationen)_


----------



## AlArenal (9. Jan 2008)

"Blöderweise"? Meine Anwendungen machen das genauso. Dafür ist das Benutzerprofil ja da, um dort benutzerspezifische Daten abzulegen


----------



## André Uhres (9. Jan 2008)

Auf Anhieb würde ich sagen, das ist der .netbeans Ordner.
Einstellungen hier: C:\Program Files\NetBeans 6.0\etc\netbeans.conf


----------



## The_S (9. Jan 2008)

@Al

aber net, wenn dann mein Profil im AD zugemüllt wird ... ich hasse Anwendungen, bei denen man das nicht konfigurieren kann.

@André

der .netbeans-derby ordner ist auch noch so groß. Hab jetzt die Variable verändert, jetzt startet aber Netbeans nicht mehr. Keine Fehlermeldung, nichts. Wird nur ne (leere) log-Datei angelegt.


----------



## André Uhres (9. Jan 2008)

Dann scheint etwas bein Verschieben von .netbeans schiefgelaufen zu sein. 
Problematisch kann es werden, wenn man den Ordner verschiebt während NetBeans nocht geöffnet wird.
Zur Not kannst du den .netbeans Ordner auch einfach löschen.
Er wird dann beim nächsten Start mit den Defaulteinstellungen neu erstellt.
Der .netbeans-derby Ordner enthählt bei mir nur einen kleinen Ordner "Sample" von 1,66 MB.
Mit Tools | Java DB Database | Settings... kannst du den Pfad ändern.


----------



## The_S (9. Jan 2008)

ich habe den .netbeans ordner gleich komplett gelöscht  . Natürlich war zu dem Zeitpunkt Netbeans geschlossen. Ist es notwendig, dass der neue Destination-Ordner auch ".netbeans" heißt!?

Der Ordner ist bei mir 6MB groß (ohne überhaupt irgendwas gemacht zu haben). Aber das mit den settings werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren


----------



## André Uhres (9. Jan 2008)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .. Ist es notwendig, dass der neue Destination-Ordner auch ".netbeans" heißt!?


Den Ordner .netbeans konnte ich bei mir problemlos umbenennen.



			
				Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Der Ordner ist bei mir 6MB groß (ohne überhaupt irgendwas gemacht zu haben)..


Meiner hat momentan fast 3 GB.


Heisst das jetzt, dass das Problem gelöst ist?


----------



## The_S (9. Jan 2008)

ne, ich meinte meinen .netbeans-derby ordner, mit den 6MB .

Ich teste es im laufe des Tages (bzw. lass vom Azubi testen :-D ) ob es geht.


----------



## The_S (26. Mai 2008)

Lieber spät als nie  : läuft.


----------

